# 2021/2022 Domane SL vs SLR



## bluesky6 (Jul 23, 2013)

Another vs question. I've searched for earlier threads and found some from back when for older versions of the Domane.

So, I'm looking at a Domane SLR6 with the new SRAM Rival etap since it's available locally.

I currently have a 2021 Domane SL 5 with go-light bits that have brought its weight down to 19lbs. I also have the newer FutureShock 2.0 Roubaix and Diverge in various Di2/GRX configurations.

*Question: does the Domane in SLR guise bring a lot more of a magical ride to the table? *

The Domane SLR6 is US$2400 more expensive than a "similar" Roubaix Comp with the same Rival etap groupset and is also almost $1000 more than an SL7 with a Shimano Di2. The store has said that it will not give discounts of any sort.

I find that the SL5 rides similarly to both Roubaix and Diverge over the same stretch of broken tarmac (28-30mm Vittoria Corsa Controls). It feels a lot more stable probably because of the extra weight vs the Roubaix.

Thanks!


----------

